
Cargomatic – Instantly Connecting Shippers with Local Carriers - jtsinghfuture
https://www.cargomatic.com
======
aresant
There are dozens of load boards and DAT has the largest by a huge multiplier -
what's cargomatic doing substantially differently?

~~~
laredo312
From their FAQ:

Q: Can a Cargomatic shipper or carrier contact me directly?

A: According to our Terms of Service, it is strictly forbidden for either
party to solicit business from one another for 12 months from the last date of
a shipment between the parties. If this occurs, both parties will be asked to
cease and desist and are subject to being asked to leave the marketplace.

AFAIK, the norm for load boards like DAT is to contact directly and settle a
deal through external communication (i.e. not through the load board).

I can see some convenience to having such a closed/end-to-end system, but
seems like, as a shipper, it would be limiting your supply of capacity.

------
bdcravens
All the bootstrapcdn.com references are blocked, messing up the font icons.

------
jroseattle
Some feedback: requiring a user to login/sign-up just to browse/discover here
is a non-starter. I don't care to sign-up to determine whether I want to learn
about your service.

~~~
t3hprofit
agreed 100%.

------
throwaway-hn123
This is a better link

[https://www.cargomatic.com/](https://www.cargomatic.com/)

The cityofhumans site seems to just be some kind of aggregator that requires a
login just to view whatever content there is.

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the link from [https://cityofhumans.com/smarter-local-
trucking/#.V8Gshn2ZvH...](https://cityofhumans.com/smarter-local-
trucking/#.V8Gshn2ZvHA.hackernews).

------
orbical
hmm something about that site is off putting, I dunno if it's the page layout
they chose or the requirement to login before being able to navigate that
page.

